# Purple neg's.



## Marconis (Nov 1, 2006)

Last week I developed a roll of film (Ilford) and it came out purpleish.  This is the first time Ive used this brand of film, while in the past Ive used Tri-X. I have never had this problem before, and I've developed many rolls of film. I've read that people say that Kodak naturally has a purple tint, but none of mine ever did. I fixed my film for the amount of minutes that the instructions on the wall in the "developing area" said (highschool darkroom, I cannot remember the exact time as of now), so I don't know why this is happening. Will it affect printing?


----------



## ladyphotog (Nov 1, 2006)

Ilford is a touch on the purple side. Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 2, 2006)

Film manufacturers do not all use the same base material in film manufacture.  Nor do they use the same antihalation coating on the back of the film.  Because of this, different b&w films will not only have different colors prior to development, but they will have different tints in the film base after development.  These tints may have some small effect on the contrast of an enlargement made on variable contrast paper, but it will be minimal -- unnoticeable to the amateur photographer.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 2, 2006)

You're most welcome.


----------



## niccig (Nov 2, 2006)

I was told in my photo class that purplish tint can be caused by under-fixing.  All of my negs were coming out purple, but when I started fixing them longer they looked more normal.


----------



## JamesD (Nov 2, 2006)

Just in case...  Try using fresh fixer (if you weren't already), or extending the fix time a bit, and also washing a bit longer.  The classic test for fixer:  drop a chunk of leader into your fixer and measure the time it takes the film to clear (it'll still have a tint, usually).  Fix for twice this time.  If it's excessively long, renew your fixer.  Also, after fixing, I know Kodak films retain a bit of tint; it disappears when the film is fully washed.

HTH.


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 9, 2006)

I have had the purple tint too but only when using chems at college that, like yours, were possibly almost exhausted, fixing times are not as critical as dev times so just leave in the fix for longer, you can also refix the negs if your worried about deterioration during archiving but as the first answer stated its not a real big issue.


----------

